# Charitable Persons VISA RENEWAL



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello all,
I searched the forum and I felt like there were other threads that almost addressed my question but was more directed at spousal visitor VISA renewal.

I currently hold a charitable persons VISA (visitors 3 year VISA) and it expires in November. I want to apply for another 3 years. Am I allowed to renew in the RSA? Do I have to complete reapply in my home country? Can I renew in my home country without having to redo all of the application and paperwork? 

I'll be going back home for a few weeks in November anyway but the embassy has added a new requirement (FBI background check and fingerprints which takes 11-13 weeks to process). I'd love to just get it renewed here if at all possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## av8rgroot (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi. I'm almost in the same boat. i've decided to leave when my 3yr volunteer visa expires in Nov, and then apply for another one in the U.S. 

It's kind of a pain to go through the process, but i thought if i try to renew here, I could end up getting stuck here with no visa. This would make international travel difficult.

I'm working on getting as much of the documentation ready as possible. Definitely get the S.A. police clearance beforehand.

If you find out some answers to your questions I would love to hear from you.lane:


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

av8rgroot said:


> Hi. I'm almost in the same boat. i've decided to leave when my 3yr volunteer visa expires in Nov, and then apply for another one in the U.S.
> 
> It's kind of a pain to go through the process, but i thought if i try to renew here, I could end up getting stuck here with no visa. This would make international travel difficult.
> 
> ...


Yeah going back seems to really be the only option and if for some reason a denial happens, they have now legislated that your receipt no longer is an acceptable travel document so if they deny you and it past your original expiry date then you are declared undesirable even though you were just waiting in the country for a decision.

Just make sure you get started on the FBI clearance. I downloaded the card online and took it to the SA police and they fingerprinted me. Then I DHLed to the FBI. Apparently the FBI has a new system that has created a backlog so the earlier you send it in, the better. 

Also, I've heard rumors that people are getting denied for essentially no reason, in an effort to minimize the foreign population within the country. Have you heard anything like that?


----------



## av8rgroot (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks for the "heads up" about the FBI backlog. I'll have to get that started. Just picked up my S.A. police clearance last week. Hope to do the xrays and medical also before i leave.

Got my previous visa here in S.A. almost three years ago, before VFS. At least that system worked (for me).

We did have a baby last year (born here in S.A.). They rejected his visa application when we submitted it. The reason; "he is an illegal immigrant".

Of course we appealed, but we're still waiting on that one. (Its been about 7 months now).

I'm not sure how welcome we are. :confused2:

Rejecting volunteers doesn't really make sense.

lane:


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

Just an FYI for Americans trying to get the FBI police clearance. If you are a citizen, even if living overseas, you can use one of the FBI-approved channelers if you need it quicker than 11-13 weeks. I used Accurate Biometrics ? State & FBI Fingerprinting . I had the fingerprints done at the police station in Joburg and sent it via Fedex. They process it in 24-48 hours and send it to an address in the US. Then someone in the US can fedex it to you. The whole thing was done in about a week and a half. I also applied directly to the FBI on July 10 and still haven't heard anything. Best of luck.


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

capetownkelly said:


> Just an FYI for Americans trying to get the FBI police clearance. If you are a citizen, even if living overseas, you can use one of the FBI-approved channelers if you need it quicker than 11-13 weeks. I used Accurate Biometrics ? State & FBI Fingerprinting . I had the fingerprints done at the police station in Joburg and sent it via Fedex. They process it in 24-48 hours and send it to an address in the US. Then someone in the US can fedex it to you. The whole thing was done in about a week and a half. I also applied directly to the FBI on July 10 and still haven't heard anything. Best of luck.


Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

you are very welcome, it is a huge time saver. I am going to France to do my visa in less than 2 weeks and will probably be back in South Africa before I even get the one from FBI directly.


----------

